# Who wants to name my Betta??



## Catswinnie (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi Guys and Gals

I now have my new Betta - just one big problem, i cant think of a name for him. So i thought we could have some fun . I want you all to suggest a name for him and at the end of the weekend i will choose from all the suggestions :betta:



this is my boy


----------



## squishy (Apr 13, 2011)

Redbull


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Orlando


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Akai.Means red in japanese


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

1. Fin-nauge (can't put in special characters...French sounding)
2. Special
3. Devil
4. Fruit Punch
5. Tobasco
6. Pepper
7. Cayenne
8.


I could go on.....


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Orlando


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

oh oH wait a minute I got it.


Name him fish.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

majerah1 said:


> oh oH wait a minute I got it.
> 
> 
> Name him fish.


That is what I use. Currently, about 150 of them have it.


----------



## Catswinnie (Jun 10, 2011)

Haha funny guys , i call the rest of my fish that, but i just though my Betta was worthy of a name


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I like Cayenne (like cayenne pepper) or Tobasco.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Then call him betta.

Seriously,I kinda ran out of names along time ago,lol.I had so many I even forgot some.Like Adonis.and Tsubasa.Oops,lol.Mein and Meiu.Those were twin girls I had and they were named after video game characters.

Le rough(french)I really dont have a clue.


----------



## Shrimpinista (Feb 4, 2011)

Farenheit because he's so HOT!


----------



## Catswinnie (Jun 10, 2011)

well upto now guys, Cayenne and Akai are are my favourites so far


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Call him Alpha. :3


----------



## Catswinnie (Jun 10, 2011)

Well guys the name has now been chosen and the winner is - Cayenne


----------



## wobbles (Jul 4, 2011)

Javier...just cause.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Senor Pantalones. I swear to god, I had a girl and her friend come into my store to get a betta, and one of them said 'My last one was named Senor Pantalones'.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Scuff said:


> Senor Pantalones. I swear to god, I had a girl and her friend come into my store to get a betta, and one of them said 'My last one was named Senor Pantalones'.


WAT *r2


----------

